# best prop for 40hp yamaha



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

40hp, 4 stroke Yamaha. whats the best stainless prop out there for it. motor is mounted on a JV17 CC Carolina skiff. thanks much.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Stilleto or turbo propellers


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*best stainless prop*

thanks for the info. my last motor came with stainless. I know nothing about pitch etc. for that motor on a 17 foot skiff, can you elaborate on which prop from the two companies. I have looked at them both online but I have no clue which one to order. they all have like 5 variations. thanks much.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The best thing is to call one of the local prop shops and give them some info and they can tell you what size and pitch to buy. CS should be able to do the same. I would buy a SS and an aluminum if you plan to run the rivers. I'd use the aluminum in the river to save your lower unit some wear.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Splittine said:


> The best thing is to call one of the local prop shops and give them some info and they can tell you what size and pitch to buy. CS should be able to do the same. I would buy a SS and an aluminum if you plan to run the rivers. I'd use the aluminum in the river to save your lower unit some wear.


and youll be replacing it pretty often !


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> and youll be replacing it pretty often !


I'd rather replace a $75 prop than a lower unit. You hit one hard enough in the right spot somethings gonna give and I'd rather it be a prop. In the famous words of Jspooney, ask me how I know.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Splittine said:


> The best thing is to call one of the local prop shops and give them some info and they can tell you what size and pitch to buy. CS should be able to do the same. I would buy a SS and an aluminum if you plan to run the rivers. I'd use the aluminum in the river to save your lower unit some wear.


Have tried a Piranha prop?

http://piranha.com/

Sorry about the derail. Free bump.


----------

